# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 >  Whant To Trade Gw2EU Gold for Riot points EUNE.READ Details

## neraxxxx

Hello there as the title says I WANT TO TRADE GW2 GOLD FOR RIOT POINTS ON THE EUNE SERVER, i am a legit seller/traded and done tons of boosts and gold trade in WoW, so i have some GOLD left in GW2 and would like to trade for some Riot Points. If you are interested to buy Gw2 gold Cheap you don't need to, you can gift me if you decide for 20E or 15E Riot Points and i am gona Trade/Send you the amount of GOLD you want in GW2 Eu. All this can be done clean and anoonym. While the trading is ongoing we can speak meanwhile on DISCORD,Battle.net, Skype or TS3

PS: Never gona ask you about personal info or ingame info nor anything related to it... as i mentioned this can be done very fast and clean THANK YOU

----------

